# Domain / DHCP setup issue.



## KevzJD (Oct 19, 2010)

Right im im using Windows Virtual Machine and i have 2 VM's open, one *running windows server 2003* and one running *Windows XP*. I have installed the DHCP server and Active Directory roles on the server machine and done a scope for 10.10.1.50 - 10.10.1.150. On my windows xp VM i go to join the domain when i type the name of the domain in and click ok it brings up a box stating "Enter the name and password of an account with permission to join the domain" so i enter the admin user and pass and click ok and i get the error message* "The specified domain either does not exist or could not be contacted."*. Im not too sure where im going wrong?

Would be really great full if someone could help me, Thanks!


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Windows AD uses DNS to find domains and domain controllers. When you installed AD on the server, you should have been prompted to install the DNS Server to manage the AD managed domains. The Windows XP system needs to point to the DNS server on the AD server to find the domain. The DNS information should be sent to the XP system by DHCP. You will probably want to check the DNS server setting for the DHCP server is pointing to the Windows AD server.


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

can you ping the FQDN? in DHCP have you added the dns suffix settings correctly..


----------



## KevzJD (Oct 19, 2010)

Right ok, i reinstalled windows server 2003 and it asked me for the DNS name so i put it as aspire.local and when i try to join the domain using the name "aspire.local" it says the same thing, what am i doing wrong?? Please help! Thanks


----------



## KevzJD (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry for the double post but i also tried to ping the FQDN but got timed out and im not to sure why?


----------



## KevzJD (Oct 19, 2010)

I can see the server in my workgroup but not in my network places and also cannot ping the server for some reason it times out ;\ not sure whats going on here!


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

fits things first , its not aspire in newcastle is it?  

CAn you add the FQDN into the hostlm file in windows > system32?domain>drivers>etc

suginthe #pre dom etc...it tells yu in the hosts file how to do it..

Once in do a nbtstat -R

then try pinging the fqdn


----------



## KevzJD (Oct 19, 2010)

Right ok, done what you said and still cannot ping the FQDN ;\. I can ping the xp machine from the windows 2003 machine. Also now im getting an ARP address not a proper address ;\

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : aspire.local
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.0.18
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

thats not got an IP address... give it a static on your network then try to ping..., if this stiill fails its a comms issue.


----------



## KevzJD (Oct 19, 2010)

I ment a apipa address, Right ok i give it an static ip address and its still the same. It still lets me ping the client machine from the server and i can also from the client machine (windows xp machine) connect to the server by opening run and typing //server ;\ its weird im so confussed and i cant see what i'm doing wrong.


----------



## Paul2010 (Jan 17, 2010)

Just for clarity. You had DHCP working before you installed AD? If so did you authorize the DHCP server after you installed AD?


----------



## KevzJD (Oct 19, 2010)

I installed the DHCP along with the AD, and i authorized it after i installed AD yeah


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

And there are no other active DHCP servers like on a router or something? If Windows detects another one it will disable DHCP on the server and then you won't have the correct DNS entries to be able to join the domain.

If you do an ipconfig /all on the client does it have the IP address of the server as the DHCP and primary DNS server?


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Out of curiosity, the account you are entering is the Domain Admin account on the Server, not the workstation, right? On a domain controller, the local administrator account no longer exists, it becomes a domain administrator account. If you are going to add a computer to that domain, you must know the username and password of the domain administrator. Enter it either as domain\username or [email protected]

Courtney


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds like a firewall issue to me.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What is the IP address of the XP VM and what is the IP address of the server VM


----------



## ekhorasan (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi 
I want to use only DHCP for assigning IP to my clients automatically . should I authorize DHCP server or not?
thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*ekhorasan*, I created a new thread for you. Please do not request help in other people's threads, nor ask the same questions in multiple places.

If any readers here can help him please do so in his thread, to which I gave the link. Thanks.


----------



## arun_nadar (Nov 23, 2010)

cheek DNS Installed correctly 
Start - Run - nslookup 
u will see your domain name 
if it's not showing then reinstall DNS


----------

